# HDMI Audio Help



## k4ster (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

so I have a gateway hdmi moniter and I would like my xbox up to it 

So I got an HDMI cable plugged in and the picture works fine. The moniter only has an HDMI Audio Output slot (no like normal speaker jack or something).

Personally I have never heard of an HDMI audio output and was wondering if I would just plug in a specific set of speakers or soundbar or what, cause for the life of me everywhere I search I cant find one.

Answer is probably fairly obvious but thanks for the help!!


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Sounds fishy. Can you post the model number of the monitor, or a clear picture of the HDMI audio output port in question?


----------



## Inf3rnoRushi (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a Xbox 360 and I am using HDMI cable too . It works fine . Maybe the HDMI cable is broken . Try changing it .


----------

